# rayco 1625jr stump grinder motor replacement questions



## etm (Jul 10, 2012)

the motor on my rayco 1625 stmp grinder went out today and i was wondering if any of you guys have replace the motor with a motor with more HP i am wanting to put a 35hp motor if any of you guys done this and can give me some advise i would relly appreciated

thanks


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jul 11, 2012)

*Rayco*

I don't know if the Rayco can take it but the Carlton can take a bigger engine. You do need to move up to bigger bearings and jackshaft. I think the 35 hp Briggs would be the engine to try this with. Should have the same bolt pattern but you'll need to 
make sure of that and the shaft. Personally I don't think I would try it with the Rayco or a Vermeer.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jul 13, 2012)

Up to about 30hp has the same bolt pattern, the big blocks (35 and up) use a different pattern so you'll either have to drill out or replace the plate that your motor sits on. My current machine has a 30hp kawasaki sitting on it that does just fine. Just make sure you get the same length/diameter crank shaft and everything else will swap over.


----------



## etm (Jul 14, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Up to about 30hp has the same bolt pattern, the big blocks (35 and up) use a different pattern so you'll either have to drill out or replace the plate that your motor sits on. My current machine has a 30hp kawasaki sitting on it that does just fine. Just make sure you get the same length/diameter crank shaft and everything else will swap over.



do you know serial number on the motor you have does the stump grinder work ay better


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 14, 2012)

I looked into this for my 1625a sjr. I found out the 25hp engines have a forced oil sump pump, where as the bigger engines do not. Also the shaft and bolt holes will not be the same on the bigger engine. It would be a whole lot of work and money to convert. I have decided to just put another one of the 25 hp engines back on when mine dies.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rayco 1625 Super Jr replacement engine*

My original 1998 engine just fried as well. Kohler has many part numbers for replacement engines. I am putting on a 27 hp Kohleer, it will be here on Friday. I'll get part numbers for the 25 hp original and 27 hp engines, along with how easy or not the engine swap was. This pushed me back a week for stumping my big jobs (big for me). My buddy had a tree fall on his neighbors garage 2 weeks ago, that puished me back too! Oh yeah, the pickup has timing issues to add icing to the cake!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jul 29, 2012)

MSgtBob66 said:


> My original 1998 engine just fried as well. Kohler has many part numbers for replacement engines. I am putting on a 27 hp Kohleer, it will be here on Friday. I'll get part numbers for the 25 hp original and 27 hp engines, along with how easy or not the engine swap was. This pushed me back a week for stumping my big jobs (big for me). My buddy had a tree fall on his neighbors garage 2 weeks ago, that puished me back too! Oh yeah, the pickup has timing issues to add icing to the cake!



The 27 hp is a direct swap from the 25 hp. I did it on mine when I had it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 29, 2012)

Just make sure the engine you get has a forced oil sump just like the 25 kohler


----------



## Bigstumps (Jul 30, 2012)

I think any of the engines with a spin on oil filter are going to have pressurized oil systems.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 30, 2012)

Bigstumps said:


> I think any of the engines with a spin on oil filter are going to have pressurized oil systems.



Not according to the guy at my small engine shop


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jul 31, 2012)

etm said:


> do you know serial number on the motor you have does the stump grinder work ay better



Sorry, it's a Kohler 30hp. CH750-0003 is the model #. I had a rayco 1620 with the 20hp magnum and this thing smokes it! I'm not even sure of the make/model of the current machine as I bought it used and it had been repainted several x's. It's a direct friction belt drive(no electric clutch). Same size wheel and greenteeth 700's on both machines.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Aug 15, 2012)

*27 HP Kohler direct swap*

Kohler P/N CH740-3002 is a direct swap using your original exhaust. Otherwise exhaust P/N is 2478610s.
Wires: on the engine connect white & green, blue goes from starter to chasis blue, yellow to chasis yellow, chasis white to starter, fused red to starter pos, purple to starter pos.
What I did for wiring was look at the chasis wiring and copied the hook ups when re-connecting new engine. This also allows for the low oil sensor system that is installed to work.
I also installed a new hour meter with my new engine, chasis black is ground, yellow is hot and the factory chasis harness had them already there, just plug & play for hr meter.

Pretty easy, hardest thing was the exhaust.


----------

